

Ask HN: What's a bipolar Lisp programmer to do? - bbm

Stories like this ring all too true for me: http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/bipolar.htm<p>So my question is, if one realizes that he has such tendencies how does he cope? I see it as a hurdle not a roadblock but I don't have the slightest clue where to start with this one.
======
TeMPOraL
Use your smartness to install routines and hacks in your life to help you cope
with down phases. Use your up phases to the fullest of your potential. Help
Lisp environment to become better and better.

